
Show HN: Accelerate – Affordable Assistants for $2.99 / hr (free interviews) - curiousscallion
http://www.tryaccelerate.com
======
curiousscallion
Reddit post:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/comments/aphftf/hey_guy...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/comments/aphftf/hey_guys_i_created_a_service_that_connects_you/eg9lywh/?context=3)

------
ktpsns
I have no idea what a remote assistant should do for me. My tax declaration?
My correspondence? I better hire a secretary which I can control and trust for
these kind of tasks...

~~~
curiousscallion
Yes they can do all of that! I am having mine do my taxes currently as well as
shipping my belongings, calling businesses and booking meetings with clients.

~~~
ktpsns
Hm. I see. Maybe this service can be understood as a merger of a "digital
normad" remote job and traditional time-work. I just was irritated by the
explicit advertisement as assistants coming from low-income countries. I'm
ashamed to admit that for me this questioned trust in these assistants. Maybe
you should show more examples, kind of work which is delivered, photos of
people to make the service less anonymous and less like "it feels like an AI
but actually there is a poorly-paid third country person at the other end of
the wire"

